# K line speeder g scale



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Any ups and downs on this speeder?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

It was also released by USA Trains. Same speeder.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Burch said:


> It was also released by USA Trains. Same speeder.


And now it has been re-released by Bachmann!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1:32


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Any links or copys of any brand of g scale speeders
available online would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

MRC, still to be found on used market:


----------



## manimal (May 25, 2009)

The brass Fairmont (1:24) by Delton is pretty nice but difficult to find.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was in Star Hobby yesterday and they had a stack of new Bachmann speeders. Pirces were/are $80 or $75.


----------

